# kdeadmin 3.2 beta2 bzw. kdelibs 3.1.4 - TOPSUBDIRS

## fuqqa

Mod edit: Ich habe das Topic geändert, da das selbe Problem inzwischen auch mit kdelibs 3.1.4 auftritt 

amne

hiho ,

beim compilen erhalte ich folgenden fehler :

```

Good - your configure finished. Start make now

*** Creating configure.files

cd . && /bin/sh /var/tmp/portage/kdeadmin-3.2.0_beta2/work/kdeadmin-3.1.94/admin/missing --run aclocal-1.7

cd . && \

  /bin/sh /var/tmp/portage/kdeadmin-3.2.0_beta2/work/kdeadmin-3.1.94/admin/missing --run automake-1.7 --foreign  Makefile

cd . && rm -f configure

cd . && make -f admin/Makefile.common configure

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdeadmin-3.2.0_beta2/work/kdeadmin-3.1.94'

autom4te-2.57: cannot not rename autom4te.cache/traces.0t as autom4te.cache/traces.0: No such file or directory

configure.in: no proper invocation of AM_INIT_AUTOMAKE was found.

configure.in: You should verify that configure.in invokes AM_INIT_AUTOMAKE,

configure.in: that aclocal.m4 is present in the top-level directory,

configure.in: and that aclocal.m4 was recently regenerated (using aclocal).

configure.in: required file `./install-sh' not found

configure.in: required file `./mkinstalldirs' not found

configure.in: required file `./missing' not found

SUBDIRS: variable `TOPSUBDIRS' is used but `TOPSUBDIRS' is undefined

make: *** [Makefile.in] Error 1

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdeadmin-3.2.0_beta2/work/kdeadmin-3.1.94'

!!! ERROR: kde-base/kdeadmin-3.2.0_beta2 failed.

!!! Function kde_src_compile, Line 137, Exitcode 2

!!! died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

```

hab nun über die hälfte compiled von kde 3.2 und kdeadmin meckert rum  :Sad: 

weiss jemand weiter?

----------

## Carlo

Dieses Board hat eine Suchfunktion. Stichwort: TOPSUBDIRS

Carlo

----------

## fuqqa

sorry :>

problem solved  :Smile: 

----------

## pingvinen

hi fuqqa, what did you do to solve the problem ?

i have the same problem ?!

daniel

----------

## Karaca

Wie oben geschrieben, Forum hat ein Suchfunktion   :Razz: 

Für faule:

Automake und Autoconf ~x86 updaten!

Frohes neues Jahr!!

Karaca

----------

## amne

Das selbe Problem gibt es auch mit 

kde 3.1.4. (Dup von diesem Thread).

Soweit ich aus dem Forum informiert bin (hatte das Problem nicht selbst  :Razz: ) ist die Lösung in beiden Fällen: autoconf-2.58 (siehe oben) installieren. Ist momentan noch ~x86, sollte aber bald als stable markiert werden.

Weiterführende Informationen:

Englischer Thread dazu

Bugreport für kdelibs 3.1.4

----------

## holla die waldfee

ich hab mein problem mittlerweile auch gelöst bekommen:

autoconf 2.58 aus dem ebuild gemergt, nen vanilla anstatt nem openmosix kernel genutzt. 

dann liefs

----------

